# King Arthur Tools Carbide Abrasive Sphere Burr, 1/4"shank x 1" dia. P/N 11007



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Greg, this sounds like it filled the bill perfectly for you. And it has pretty much already paid for itself in the time it saves you.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the review. My wife wants me to make some spoons and such for gifts, and this should take care of the hollowing out part.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

I use those bits all the time. They are excellent.. If they get gummed up just burn it off with your blow torch. It does not hurt them at all..


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a good tip, David. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

After each bit I use to carve gunstocks gets gummed up, I just soak a bunch of them in oven cleaner and after 30 minutes or so, just wash them off with boiling water so the heat will dry them in seconds. After a coat of gun cleaning liquid, they are oiled for protection from rust, but the Hoppies gun cleaning fluid I use won't make them slip in the router chuck.


----------

